# Vetch Field, Swansea.



## Waeffe (Apr 19, 2012)

Vetch Field, Swansea, Wales. January 2011.

Getting its name due to the ‘Vetch’ plant that grew on its surface at the time, the site was owned by Swansea Gaslight Company, when in 1912 a professional football team was formed in the town (Swansea Town FC was eventually changed to Swansea City FC when in 1969, Swansea town was granted city status).

Having seen many changes during its 93 years, the 'Vetch' took its final bow beating Wrexham 2-1 in the 2005 FAW Premier Cup Final.

The 'Swans' moved on to a new ground at the 'Liberty' stadium, while the Vetch was boarded up and finally passed to the hands of a demolition firm on 31st January 2011.

The Swans were promoted to the Premier league from the Championship in 2011, and as of today (19th April 2012), the Swans are currently placed 12th in the Premier League with 42 points.

The local Council had been trying to secure a deal to sell the land which still held the stadium, albeit falling apart and locked up hoping for a new owner. The idea was to turn the area into housing. This deal never materialised and so eventually a tender was set out for demolition.

I had been trying to gain official permission to access the Vetch to document its demise for about a year. I was fortunate to make a contact within the council with a person who was liaising with a local demolition firm to take over the contract for it to be pulled down. 

Time was getting on and a date had been set for the Vetch to be handed over, Monday 31st January, 2011. On the Friday before I finally was able to confirm with my contact, that I could access the site on the day of handover. I was told that on the Friday, the gates were open and folk from across Swansea had been crawling over the site. I would be very fortunate and have the place to myself and my daughter (who is also a very keen photographer)..

I was able to gain unique access on the very last day and wander around (under strict safety instructions), realising that which I had hoped for, and more importantly to me, with no one else getting in the way.

The resulting pictures will remain very close and poignant to me as I spent much time in my younger, post –schooldays, attending matches at the Vetch. It is particularly moving considering that Swansea City FC celebrate their Centenary in 2012.

The ‘Vetch’ has since been raised to the ground. The local Council have allowed a group called 'Vetch Veg' to develop the site into allotments.... https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002658190487&ref=ts

Long term plans remain to sell for housing.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 19, 2012)

different. i like it.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 19, 2012)

ha how many times did i look at this site and fail


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 19, 2012)

I like this, great report and some nice pictures. I have allways wanted to do a football ground. Good to see the swans doing well again. I remember in the 80's they came very close to being no more. As a stoke fan i would have liked to have done the victoria ground but thats long gone now :-(


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Good stuff,thought it may have been demoed by now.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 19, 2012)

Interesting to see this,i remember when Swansea were in the old Div1 when i was a kid & watching Lpool Fc play em here on MOTD..

Good stuff....


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

Interesting find there mate love the snooker table . brillant


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 20, 2012)

Crikey, I've worked there when I used to do Championship coverage for Sky Sports!!!


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> Interesting find there mate love the snooker table . brillant



It wasn't a snooker table....it was actuallly the physio table of doom.


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> Interesting to see this,i remember when Swansea were in the old Div1 when i was a kid & watching Lpool Fc play em here on MOTD..
> 
> Good stuff....




Didn't we beat you 2-0 at the Vetch back then.... I remember we even topped the table a ferw times in the first year....but got relegated in the second


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

urbanisle said:


> I like this, great report and some nice pictures. I have allways wanted to do a football ground. Good to see the swans doing well again. I remember in the 80's they came very close to being no more. As a stoke fan i would have liked to have done the victoria ground but thats long gone now :-(



Oh yes...we are certainly a 'rags to rags' outfit...one of the poorest in the premier, which makes it even more satisfying to be doing so well. 

I was so overwhelmed to be able to document the last day of the place.


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Crikey, I've worked there when I used to do Championship coverage for Sky Sports!!!



Ahhh....like so many 'old style grounds' it had a charm that can not be replicated with any new builds.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 20, 2012)

Love this


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Waeffe said:


> Didn't we beat you 2-0 at the Vetch back then.... I remember we even topped the table a ferw times in the first year....but got relegated in the second



Wasn't that the Toshack years?


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

kevsy21 said:


> Wasn't that the Toshack years?




Indeed....Johnny Toshack's Black & White army!!!!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 20, 2012)

this does look good great pictures there thanks for sharing


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 21, 2012)

Waeffe said:


> Didn't we beat you 2-0 at the Vetch back then.... I remember we even topped the table a ferw times in the first year....but got relegated in the second



Found this > http://www.11v11.com/teams/swansea-city/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Liverpool


----------

